# Male sick in cage, will female dump him?



## whitetail (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I have a sick male in a cage for 7-10 days, his female is free, will she dump him? The male is so sweet and adores his female and it makes me so sad that she may dump him for something which is not his fault, I guess she will consider him an unsuitable male because he let himself be caught (it wasn't easy!!). I have got the male in a cage in the bathroom and she has seen him there so I hope she visits him and the bond continues. I rung the vet and they told me not to put her in with him as he is dealing with some virus or bacteria, he has lost his voice and his chest rattles.
Any ideas on helping them stay together?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

are these pets? can she at least sit next to him while he's in the cage? as long as they can see each other alot i don't see why she would leave him. pigeons mate for life so unless they r wild and she is out side and he is inside she may just fly off..


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

You would need to keep her inside, too, not in very close proximity obviously, but within sight.

I'm afraid the mating for life thing is a bit of a myth


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

whitetail said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a sick male in a cage for 7-10 days, his female is free, will she dump him? The male is so sweet and adores his female and it makes me so sad that she may dump him for something which is not his fault, I guess she will consider him an unsuitable male because he let himself be caught (it wasn't easy!!). I have got the male in a cage in the bathroom and she has seen him there so I hope she visits him and the bond continues. I rung the vet and they told me not to put her in with him as he is dealing with some virus or bacteria, he has lost his voice and his chest rattles.
> Any ideas on helping them stay together?


I would worry more about getting him well.. he will find his hen when he gets better.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

whitetail said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a sick male in a cage for 7-10 days, his female is free, will she dump him? The male is so sweet and adores his female and it makes me so sad that she may dump him for something which is not his fault, I guess she will consider him an unsuitable male because he let himself be caught (it wasn't easy!!). I have got the male in a cage in the bathroom and she has seen him there so I hope she visits him and the bond continues. I rung the vet and they told me not to put her in with him as he is dealing with some virus or bacteria, he has lost his voice and his chest rattles.
> Any ideas on helping them stay together?


Hi whiteail

The mating for life stuff in pigeons is not a myth, but rather a blatant lie

My pigeon came to me just 8 weeks ago and I am almost sure he has mated before, his partner came to him just one week ago and she had already mated with another pigeon she laid an egg 24 ours after been for the first time with my pigeon and now both are taking care of a fake egg.

Pigeons do not regard monogamy as a "virtue" as some people do, but they use it as what really is, a survival tool in the survival process. We humans are the ones that got it wrong.

As someone suggested try to keep them in the same environment if possible, they will decide later if they want to go on or simply not.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pigeons do keep the same mate if they are able..but can find a new one if their true mate is not there any longer... some birds do stray but usually will nest and raise young only with their true mate..so yes they can and do pairup with the same partner for their lifetime if able. I really do not think it is fair to compair pigeons/birds to humans esp in that department.


what matter is the birds health ATM.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree...it isn't a 'blatant lie' at all. 

I have seen a lot of Ferals stay with their sweeties for all of their time.

As a matter of fact, I have seen mates really, really stick with their sweeties until the very end, as well. When they were really debilitated or ridden with illness....

This is a particular instance and shouldn't be addressed using generalizations. The deal here is that the male has been removed from the Feral environment. So, the Female WILL want to stay near him...but if after awhile he remains inaccessible or she loses 'sight' of him, she will eventually move on. OR (just as likely if not more so), another male, now seeing he isn't around...will move in and start wooing her, and win her.

Now...I have seen mates separated for several weeks and once back together they have a wonderful reunion. It is really heartwarming to see that, if you never have. Then I have also seen situations where it only took a week for another male to muscle in and bust up the house, in the absence of the original male mate.

The above suggestions are good. 

~ IF you can place him where she can even just 'visually visit' him during the day...she will know where he is, know that he is not gone or dead, and this ups the chances for a reunion.

~ IF...you can actually lure her inside by placing the cage in a location where she would fly thru a window or walk in thru a door....then you could conceivably keep her inside, in the vicinity of but not next to or in close proximity to (as others have noted) him. Then basically care for her as you are medicating him. Then when better, release 'em together.

This would be the only assurance that they'd stay together.

Anyway, thanks for helping your Pigeon friend. The world needs more folks like you.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Its not a blatent lie, a lie is when someone tells you something knowing its untrue, A Myth is a misconception that has build up over time in our minds.

Its a myth.

Spirit wings - Pigeons will swap partners even if they have a good healthy mate already and in my experience they will not tend to the nest of the old mate. In thief pouters it is common for them to swap

I would personally let nature take its course. If she feels the need to find a new mate its sad for him but its nature.. Aslong as birds are not sick or suffering I think sometimes us Humans need to sit back and let the birds decide, They are a lot more street smart than we are.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Its not a blatent lie, a lie is when someone tells you something knowing its untrue, A Myth is a misconception that has build up over time in our minds.
> 
> Its a myth.
> 
> ...


that is interesting about the pouters.

in my experience if a cock finds a hen on the side he tends his first mates eggs and kids. so for this reason I do not let the hen he "cheats" with keep her real eggs as I have seen they are not tended to by the cock.


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> I would personally let nature take its course.



Letting nature take its course would mean they should have been left together in the first place, even if one of them was sick.

I don't see anything wrong in trying to keep them closer, to compensate their artificial separation.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Pigeons will swap partners even if they have a good healthy mate already and in my experience they will not tend to the nest of the old mate. In thief pouters it is common for them to swap.....


It may be your observation pertains more to a closed environment. In my experience, usually (more often than not)...not as often the case with free, healthy Ferals. 
Ferals more often than not tend to remain together unless illness, death, or a competing, insistent male comes into the picture. Yes, they switch up too, but usually as a result of another factor in the mix.

Look at it this way...everyone agrees the ill male is first priority, and you sound like you are abiding well by him. Now, if it isn't too difficult for you to maintain the connection between him and his mate...why not do it ? It may work out and then they can stay together upon his release. If it doesn't work out, then... as mentioned by most, not the end of the world. But it'd be nice if you could pull it off without compromising the nursing back of the male. And sometimes, that can be done, depending on the situation.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Most pigeon pairs do stay together. Don't know what's up with NZ Pigeons birds, but I don't know anything about thief pouters. Don't see why they would be any different than other pigeons?
Jayes suggestion would be good, if you could possibly get her and keep her close by til he is well again. Besides, it wouldn't be a bad idea to treat her too. When I have a sick pigeon, I treat their mate also, as things are so easily spread between birds, and so easy for the mate to have picked up whatever the other one had. So if you can possibly catch her, that'd be great.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Most pigeon pairs do stay together.* Don't know what's up with NZ Pigeons birds, *but I don't know anything about thief pouters. Don't see why they would be any different than other pigeons?
> Jayes suggestion would be good, if you could possibly get her and keep her close by til he is well again. Besides, it wouldn't be a bad idea to treat her too. When I have a sick pigeon, I treat their mate also, as things are so easily spread between birds, and so easy for the mate to have picked up whatever the other one had. So if you can possibly catch her, that'd be great.


Once again you people are making assumptions. Did I say my birds are changing pairs or did I say it is common for thief pouters to swap, As for not being sure why they are any different to other pigeons, heres some food for thought

Fancy pigeons are selected for a certain trait and line bred, This is how most of the breeds we have today have come about, thief pouters were selected for their ability to Steal other pigeons, therefore their powers of seduction are a lot more seductive than most pigeons hence their ability to steal/swap mates..

And I agree - most pigeons do stay in pairs for life, You would have to be a bit dumb to try and dispute that but a few of you have made out that pigeons will NEVER swap mates. It does happen, I have seen it happen and to say that pigeons pair for life unless they loose their mate is not entirely true.

Can you now understand why thief pouters may be different in the aspect of pairing/staying paired up? the clue is in the name "thief"


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Jaye said:


> It may be your observation pertains more to a closed environment. In my experience, *usually (more often than not)...*not as often the case with free, healthy Ferals.
> Ferals more often than not tend to remain together unless illness, death, or a *competing, insistent male comes into the picture.* Yes, they switch up too, but usually as a result of another factor in the mix.
> 
> Look at it this way...everyone agrees the ill male is first priority, and you sound like you are abiding well by him. Now, if it isn't too difficult for you to maintain the connection between him and his mate...why not do it ? It may work out and then they can stay together upon his release. If it doesn't work out, then... as mentioned by most, not the end of the world. But it'd be nice if you could pull it off without compromising the nursing back of the male. And sometimes, that can be done, depending on the situation.


Thanks for clarifying what "usually" means

I agree with everything you are saying that some factors apart from the bird dissapearing of the face of the earth will cause birds to change, ( even in the wild ) thats all I was saying and you guys assumed it was a common occurence with my birds.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I've been really busy this week and haven't had much time to write. Hope you are all doing well.

I used to worry like crazy about splitting up pairs when I had to take in sick or injured pigeons. But after having done this so many times, I am not so worried any more. They always find a mate when they are released again- whether its the same mate they had, or a new mate, I am not usually sure. The main thing is they wind up happy and with a companion, and I'm sure the mate that was left behind did the same.


----------



## whitetail (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi and thank you everyone. I'm letting the female visit but this drives the poor male crazy so I'm allowing only one visit per day and when he's healthy and ready to go I'll get the female into the bathroom, open his cage door and let both of them hang out for a few hours in the closed bathroom and see what happens. I'll put food, water and a bath and hopefully they'll bond again.
My problem with each one of them getting a new partner is that I live in a small apartment and don't want to attract to much attention with a growing population of pigeons hanging around my balcony. I have 12 now and any more would be too much. I'm in Sydney, Australia and people are not so crazy about pigeons here; anybody who cares for them has to keep it really secret, it's awful, I just love them!!
Anyways, I'll write and let everybody know what happens.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Thanks for clarifying what "usually" means
> .


Hehe...good one...I hadn't noticed that...although, I hadn't written it in *bold *either...


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Jaye said:


> Hehe...good one...I hadn't noticed that...although, I hadn't written it in _bold _either...


No I did that lol, It helps people know what I'm referring to, I prefer that than editing out most of someones post as the latter allows for their meaning to be taken out of context. Each to their own though, There is no right or wrong.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What are you treating the male with? What do you think he has?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

NZ Pigeon said:


> No I did that lol, It helps people know what I'm referring to, I prefer that than editing out most of someones post as the latter allows for their meaning to be taken out of context. Each to their own though, There is no right or wrong.


Interesting method, I applaud it...as it'd suggest/confirm that one has read the entire quoted comment then, as opposed to just the first few sentences or just skimming...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

whitetail said:


> Hi and thank you everyone. I'm letting the female visit but this drives the poor male crazy so I'm allowing only one visit per day and when he's healthy and ready to go I'll get the female into the bathroom, open his cage door and let both of them hang out for a few hours in the closed bathroom and see what happens. I'll put food, water and a bath and hopefully they'll bond again.
> My problem with each one of them getting a new partner is that I live in a small apartment and don't want to attract to much attention with a growing population of pigeons hanging around my balcony. I have 12 now and any more would be too much. I'm in Sydney, Australia and people are not so crazy about pigeons here; anybody who cares for them has to keep it really secret, it's awful, I just love them!!
> Anyways, I'll write and let everybody know what happens.


Why not just bring her in while you treat him?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Its not a blatent lie, a lie is when someone tells you something knowing its untrue, A Myth is a misconception that has build up over time in our minds.
> 
> Its a myth.
> 
> ...


I think a lot of this depends bird-to-bird. They're about as monogamous as humans really. If you look at divorce and cheating rates in people, it's not surprising that doves and pigeons do the same, if not more often since they don't have the idea of "integrity." 

However, I have seen doves stick by their mate and harshly mourn their death. One little mourning dove hen in my boyfriend's yard mourned her mate's death for three days (she didn't even move when it got dark.) If that's not loyalty, I don't know what is...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Libis said:


> I think a lot of this depends bird-to-bird. They're about as monogamous as humans really. If you look at divorce and cheating rates in people, it's not surprising that doves and pigeons do the same, if not more often since they don't have the idea of "integrity."
> 
> However, I have seen doves stick by their mate and harshly mourn their death. *One little mourning dove hen in my boyfriend's yard mourned her mate's death for three days (she didn't even move when it got dark.) If that's not loyalty, I don't know what is...*


*

*

Oh that's sad.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> [/B]
> 
> Oh that's sad.


We felt horrible for her, but she was wild so we couldn't do much for her besides leave seeds nearby. If she were a tame species of dove or a pigeon I think I would have been tempted to eventually just bring her inside or build an enclosure near the death site or something more to help her.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

With some the bond is very strong.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Jaye said:


> Interesting method, I applaud it...as it'd suggest/confirm that one has read the entire quoted comment then, as opposed to just the first few sentences or just skimming...


Lol, Still on that are we


----------

